# Valvues for EHEIM Classic Filter



## mrbeavis (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a EHEIM Classic Filter and would like to install on/off valvues between the in/out tubing and the chanster. I beleive the tubing is 16/22 mm. Any ideas how to accomplish my goal??
Thanks


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Eheim makes double tap connectors to accomplish this. They look something like this: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...uery=double+tap+connector&queryType=0&offset=


----------

